# Engineering unit conversion



## mandileng (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm preparing for PE exam on April , any free unit conversion can be downloaded ?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Feb 11, 2014)

Your best bet is to buy the Engineering Unit Conversions book, http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/159126099X .

It's worth it!


----------



## center*ice (Feb 11, 2014)

Agreed with SMott. Engineering Unit Conversions by Lindeburg is essential in preparing for, and taking the PE exam. Start using it early in your preparation so you can get a feel for how to flip through it quickly.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2014)

There's a pretty good one in the appendices of the [X]ERM


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Feb 20, 2014)

SMott said:


> Your best bet is to buy the Engineering Unit Conversions book, http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/159126099X .
> 
> It's worth it!


I strongly recommend this book. It has all the conversions you need and you will use it a lot. A big benefit is that it's a smaller and separate book, so you don't have to flip to the back of the MERM (or whatever you use) to convert units.


----------



## Golden Eagle PE (Feb 23, 2014)

SMott said:


> Your best bet is to buy the Engineering Unit Conversions book, http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/159126099X .
> 
> It's worth it!


Just in my studying and working problems, I have used this book a lot. It is way better than the MERM conversions. The layout and organization is perfect too.


----------



## I M A PE (Mar 10, 2014)

There is a page of them in the NCEES FE reference available for free download on their website. Otherwise, the MERM appendix...


----------



## I M A PE (Mar 10, 2014)

found this: http://claymore.engineer.gvsu.edu/~jackh/books/model/chapters/units.pdf


----------



## I M A PE (Mar 10, 2014)

and this: http://www.its.caltech.edu/~culick/documents/Roschke.pdf


----------



## mandileng (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Chris , appreciate


----------

